# VIP722 and a USB Hub...



## merrilea (Mar 19, 2006)

I presently have a Western Digital My Book AV *DVR Expander* 1 TB USB 2.0/eSATA External Hard Drive with my *VIP 722 receiver*. I want to add a *Sling Adapter*, and a Netgear WNDA3100 Dual Band Wireless-N N600 v2 *Wireless Adapter*. Can I do this with a *Non-Powered USP hub* or must I use a *Powered USB hub*? And any recommendations?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I would strongly recommend a powered hub, as the 722 is known to have a low amperage limit on the USB port power. You wouldn't want to fry the 722...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Before we could answer, tell us what a current [mA] each of your device taken from USB port ?
If the sum is less then 500 mA, you good to go with non-powered USB hub.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't even bother with a non-powered USB hub. None of the Dish receivers are really designed to power much besides now supporting the WiFi adapter and have always supported thumb drives for pictures.

I would be concerned attaching too many things to a non-powered hub and depending on the Dish receiver to provide power to more devices than it was ever originally designed to power.

I have seen sales at places like Tiger Direct for $9.99 or less powered USB-hubs... so I don't even bother looking at the non-powered ones anymore.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I've tried this, the hub must be powered.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

klang said:


> I've tried this, the hub must be powered.


Details ? Models of hub and devices and current's load of each.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Details ? Models of hub and devices and current's load of each.


This thread and you were part of it.

Just a cheap Belkin powered 4-port hub.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I see.

Here is different set of devices (drives) and I don't have WiFi and/or Sling, so using Q-Stor USB hub without own power with a few EHD doesn't show any problem (as expected).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

P Smith said:


> I see.
> 
> Here is different set of devices (drives) and I don't have WiFi and/or Sling, so using Q-Stor USB hub without own power with a few EHD doesn't show any problem (as expected).


The problem with that test... is we already know the EHD has to be self-powered to work... so having a non-powered hub in that case probably doesn't matter.

But the WiFi adapter has to be USB-powered. I haven't seen the Sling adapter in person, but the pictures look to me like it is USB-powered too (I don't recall seeing a picture with a power cord coming off of it).

Hence my thought/recommendation to not even mess with a non-powered USB hub.

Probably it would be ok if all you connect are EHDs... but for the OP's purpose intended to connect other USB devices... I think the risk outweighs any savings.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

The non-powered hub would not power both the Sling Adapter and the wireless adapter at the same time. When the second device was plugged in the connection to the first went away.


----------



## merrilea (Mar 19, 2006)

*Thanks* for all your replies.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

I have had very good results with wireless bridges on a 722 & 612. You would then not use the USB wireless dongle.


----------

